# Prairie dogs and meerkats



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

I was wondering if these animals get along ok together. I would have thought not.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't consider it safe to allow meerkats to have unsupervised contact with prairie dogs. I suppose in theory they may be able to be allowed to roam in the same safe while being monitored, I have seen prairie dogs get along with skunks... But if course even that would have risk attached.


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

That is what I thought however I had heard of a few people keeping them together.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I have kept prairie dogs and meerkats in the same enclosure before with very little fuss. They all used to sleep in the same nesting areas. They were introduced over a fairly long period, but once they were all settled, they were fine.


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

Which option would you consider the best.

1 I put both prarie dogs and meerkat in a 35 by 22 foot enclosure.

2 I have two seperate enclosures side by side which are half the size


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

If I were to keep these animals is 2 animals per species enough or do they require more company. Also I would be keeping them outdoors with a small house. Would the enclosure require a roof and the substrate on the floor is currently grass is this ok. If not what substrate should be used.


----------



## izz (Aug 1, 2013)

Mammal lover said:


> If I were to keep these animals is 2 animals per species enough or do they require more company. Also I would be keeping them outdoors with a small house. Would the enclosure require a roof and the substrate on the floor is currently grass is this ok. If not what substrate should be used.


Meerkats are well known for being kept in groups. Since they aren't pets, the best thing would be to keep them in a small group as close as you can to how they are in the wild.


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

I thought so how many is a good number to have prarie dogs and meerkats. Also how much does it cost in all to get everything set up and to get the animals. Also how much does it cost on a daily basis. Heating and feeding etc. I have started looking into yellow mongooses


----------



## izz (Aug 1, 2013)

Mammal lover said:


> I thought so how many is a good number to have prarie dogs and meerkats. Also how much does it cost in all to get everything set up and to get the animals. Also how much does it cost on a daily basis. Heating and feeding etc. I have started looking into yellow mongooses


I don't have meerkats but I have been researching them so one day I hope to get the land to keep some. But the enclosure would have to be heated and insulated plus with an outside enclosure that would have to have mesh beneath so they don't escape since they are a burrowing mammal. I'm guessing it would not be cheap if you want to make a good enclosure, I've been going to zoos to get ideas for what sort of enclosure I would make for mine in the future. I wouldn't suggest keeping prairie dogs with Meerkats since meerkats naturally are extremely territorial. I have no clue how much it would cost to feed and keep running.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

You would need a heated enclosure for the Meerkats and yes it would need a roof.

Neil


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

Do you know of any mammals that could be kept in that size enclosure above with no roof and just heating in a small hutch.


----------



## shane 08 (Dec 31, 2009)

*ttt*

Any pics off the said enclosure whats it made off and what mesh is on it and what bittom concreat ect


----------



## Mammal lover (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't yet have an enclosure however I have an area of land for one. Kodakira do you know how much money we are talking about overall. The enclosure at my local zoo twycross is open topped I was just wondering why I would need an open topped one. Would prarie dogs or mongooses need a roof. Which of these three are cheapest. I was talking about yellow mongoose. Also are there any other simalir species to these three


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

Prairie dogs can climb but they are far more likely to escape by burrowing. 

However, prairie dogs can be kept indoors as pets too. They get very tame. I have a pair of males and one of them is asleep on the chair with me, cuddled up just like a cat, as I write this.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Mammal lover said:


> I don't yet have an enclosure however I have an area of land for one. Kodakira do you know how much money we are talking about overall. The enclosure at my local zoo twycross is open topped I was just wondering why I would need an open topped one. Would prarie dogs or mongooses need a roof. Which of these three are cheapest. I was talking about yellow mongoose. Also are there any other simalir species to these three


 Hi 

Sorry I meant they need an inside enclosure with roof. Obviously the outside area does not need covering.

They need to able to get in from the elements and the Meerkat's would need a heated inside enclosure.

Neil


----------

